# 5 Star Superb



## Sun311usa (Nov 12, 2019)

Have a couple Columbia's I'm working on. Don't have 5 star pic. I'm looking for an original good goose neck for it. Had ordered one via Ebay but it didn't fit my model. The seller said he'd installed several on vintage Columbia bikes.   
If you have anything please drop me a line


----------

